# Good Cheap Remote for R15



## dochase (Nov 28, 2005)

Looking to spend little money on a remote for R15. $15-20 maybe. Phillips has a remote with learning functions, model 715 maybe? I saw it at Circuit City but haven' been able to find any info on the web...

D


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

dochase said:


> Looking to spend little money on a remote for R15. $15-20 maybe. Phillips has a remote with learning functions, model 715 maybe? I saw it at Circuit City but haven' been able to find any info on the web...
> 
> D


I use a One For All URC-8810B00 for my DTivo......It is Excellent! I have "trained" it to combine functions from several different remotes. $17.00 at walMart.


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

I like the 'One For All' remotes, I have a 6131 that I need to send it to be reprogrammed for the R15. One of the benefits of the One For All remotes is they are upgradable.

I do like the Philips, I have an 8-n-1 remote and use it with my DTiVo.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

If you were to get either a One-For-All urc-8910, 9910, or 9960. The R15 code is only a phone call away. The code to ask for is SAT 1377. Once you have code 1377 on board, here some advanced codes for missing commands:

Active-075
Red-008
Green-024
Yellow-032
Blue-240
Back-251


----------



## jadamz (Aug 9, 2007)

Edmund said:


> If you were to get either a One-For-All urc-8910, 9910, or 9960. The R15 code is only a phone call away. The code to ask for is SAT 1377. Once you have code 1377 on board, here some advanced codes for missing commands:
> 
> Active-075
> Red-008
> ...


I know this is an old thread, but who do you call, when you say the R15 code is only a phone call away? Or are there any new remotes you'd recommend for the R15?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Just call and you need to a remote for the R15..

RC23, 24, 32, 32RF, 34, 64, 64RF

They will all work with the R15 via IR, and the RF models (and the 24) will work via RF


----------



## jadamz (Aug 9, 2007)

Earl,
Thanks for the quick response. Sorry, but call who? Direct TV, OFA? I've still got my old 6131 that worked great with the R10, any chance to get that working with the R15? Thanks in advance. John


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry... just call DirecTV...

As for the 6131 - I don't know if there is a code that will work with the current DirecTV IR code set.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

You have to call Universal Electronic Inc (UEI), the phone # is the 6131 manual. But they might send back a 6131n or 8820 instead of the 6131 of old. Because its been discontinued and they have run out of the old remotes.

Then you pay for shipping there, Twinsberg OH.

If you want a cheap remote with a code for the R15, check your local Kmart, they're discounting the URC UR7-G2 Gamer for $3.50. Its $40 fully learning 7-in-1 backlight universal remote. Picked up 3 myself. see this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=361003


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Edmund - 

You are just a remote Geek... 
(Ment in the best of ways)


----------



## jadamz (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks a ton fellas. Just got a replacement R15 tonight for a bad R10. Earl, are the RC23, 24, 32, 32RF, 34, 64, 64RF you mentioned short for brands of remotes?

Also, is there a way to 'swap' between tuners so you can have 2 TV shows 'recording' without actually recording them, but rather using the 30 minute buffer to rewind if necessary? I think the old peanut remote's 'Live TV' button let you bounce between tuners and it would actually use the 30 minute buffer to 'record' 2 different stations. The PREV button on the R15 remote seems to just change the channel on the same tuner. Does all that make sense?


----------



## jadamz (Aug 9, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry... just call DirecTV...
> 
> As for the 6131 - I don't know if there is a code that will work with the current DirecTV IR code set.


DirecTV was no help whatsoever. Just got off the phone with them. I'll call One For All / Universal Electronic Inc tomorrow as it looks like they are closed for the night.

or...

if you guys know of a secret to have the audio receiver volume 'punch through' no matter where the slide is at on the rc23 remote that comes with the R15. I've tried the Mute, Select 993 after the TV and the Receiver have been programmed and it didn't seem to work. I have a Hitachi Ultravision TV and a Yamaha Home Theater if that helps.


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

> hanks a ton fellas. Just got a replacement R15 tonight for a bad R10. Earl, are the RC23, 24, 32, 32RF, 34, 64, 64RF you mentioned short for brands of remotes?


The RCXX remotes are remotes that D* makes/sells. They cost $15 plus tax (including shipping and batteries) for the IR remotes.



jadamz said:


> I've tried the Mute, Select 993 after the TV and the Receiver have been programmed and it didn't seem to work. I have a Hitachi Ultravision TV and a Yamaha Home Theater if that helps.


Move the slider switch to the desired device (AV1 or AV2) and Mute/Select until light flashes twice, then press 993, then press select.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jadamz (Aug 9, 2007)

personman said:


> The RCXX remotes are remotes that D* makes/sells. They cost $15 plus tax (including shipping and batteries) for the IR remotes.
> 
> Move the slider switch to the desired device (AV1 or AV2) and Mute/Select until light flashes twice, then press 993, then press *select*.
> 
> Hope that helps.


The manual fail to mention the final 'Select' & now it works like a charm. Also purchased the GAMER and that isn't a bad remote either. After some searching on this site, I see others are mad about the Dual Live Buffer option not being available.

Thanks everyone for their help and suggestions.


----------

